#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Лекции Учителей из Дрепунг Гоманг

## Vadgr

http://gomang.ru/fond/audio.html аудио 
http://gomang.ru/fond/video.html видео

Лекции разных лет. 

Огромное спасибо переводчикам за их тяжелый труд.

----------

Choi (12.03.2012), Haska (07.04.2012), Joy (09.04.2012), Lungrig (11.03.2012), Pema Sonam (07.04.2012), Дэчен Намджрол (06.04.2012), Кунсанг (12.03.2012), Оскольд (11.03.2012), Пилигрим (12.03.2012)

----------


## Dron

> http://gomang.ru/fond/audio.html аудио 
> http://gomang.ru/fond/video.html видео
> 
> Лекции разных лет. 
> 
> Огромное спасибо переводчикам за их тяжелый труд.


Видео и аудио дублируется, или там разные лекции?

----------


## Vadgr

какое именно?

----------


## Dron

> какое именно?


Есть ли что нибудь на видео, чего нет на аудио?

----------


## Vadgr

все что есть на видео, отсутствует в аудио =)

----------


## Dron

> все что есть на видео, отсутствует в аудио =)


Joke of The Century
Слова отсутствуют в аудио?

----------


## Vadgr

ага немое кино =)))))))))
лекции в аудио не дублируют темы в видео - это разный материал.

----------


## Vadgr

Записи лекций Геше Дымбыла 
http://narod.ru/disk/45519573001.378...D0%BB.rar.html

----------


## Sten

люди добрые и братья ваджрные, подскажите пожалуйста, выкладывал ли кто-нибудь лекции Отога Римпоче по 12-членной цепи взаимозависимости? пару лет назад были. я присутствовал на одной из лекций в Москве, но пока не испрашивал у тех, кто делал записи. если они у вас есть, поделитесь, прошу. спасибо!

----------


## Vadgr

> люди добрые и братья ваджрные, подскажите пожалуйста, выкладывал ли кто-нибудь лекции Отога Римпоче по 12-членной цепи взаимозависимости? пару лет назад были. я присутствовал на одной из лекций в Москве, но пока не испрашивал у тех, кто делал записи. если они у вас есть, поделитесь, прошу. спасибо!


это был 10 год соответственно качайте ссылки на сайте. тогда давался Лам рим, 12 звеньев, введение в Абдхидхарму.

----------

